# breaking the fourth wall = το γκρέμισμα του τέταρτου τοίχου



## nickel (Aug 24, 2010)

Σκέφτηκα να το προσθέσω μια και κάποιοι προτιμούν το «σπάσιμο» του τοίχου (και μ' έσπασε).

*Fourth wall* The proscenium opening, through which the audience views the play, is the fourth wall. Prior to the nineteenth century, plays were presentational in style with the performers speaking their dialogue out to the audience even if their words were being directed to another character on the stage. By the twentieth century, naturalism and realism had become the modern form of play writing and presentation. With the works of Chekhov, Stanislavski, and Eugene O'Neill the convention of the fourth wall became even more important, giving the audience the feeling that they were observing life, seeing it through the fourth wall of a room.

*Breaking the fourth wall* Actors break the illusion of the fourth wall when they look at people in the audience, acknowledging their presence, or speak directly to them. Sometimes the fourth wall is broken simply by the actor crossing too far down stage onto the apron of the stage, breaking the illusion of the boundaries of the setting or room in which the characters are supposed to be living.
_Stage manager : the professional experience_ (by Larry Fazio)​
Περισσότερα στη Wikipedia.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 24, 2010)

Συγγνώμη, αλλά αυτή δεν είναι η *αποστασιοποίηση* (Verfremdungseffekt);

Από την γουίκη (alienation/distancing effect):

*Techniques:*
The distancing effect is achieved by the way the "artist never acts as if there were a *fourth wall* besides the three surrounding him [...]


----------



## nickel (Aug 24, 2010)

Αναφέρεσαι στον _τέταρτο τοίχο_, όχι στο γκρέμισμά του, έτσι; Ε, στην αποστασιοποίηση βάζεις απόσταση ανάμεσα. Στον _fourth wall_ βάζεις ολόκληρο τοίχο... :)


----------



## Leximaniac (Aug 24, 2010)

Δίκιο έχεις nickel αλλά αν ο τέταρτος τοίχος = αποστασιοποίηση τότε το γκρέμισμά του γιατί να μην αποδοθεί π.χ. ως κατάλυση της αποστασιοποίησης;


----------



## nickel (Aug 24, 2010)

Νομίζω ότι από τον καιρό της Ιεριχώς / Ιεριχούς μέχρι τον Νοέμβριο του 1989 το γκρέμισμα των τοίχων και των τειχών ήταν πάντα ένα πολύ ωραίο εφέ. :)

Αλλά, πιο σοβαρά, γιατί να στερήσουμε την ελληνική θεατρολογία από έναν παραστατικότατο όρο;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 24, 2010)

Εγώ καταλαβαίνω ότι το σπάσιμο του τέταρτου τοίχου είναι μια πράξη/διαδικασία/λειτουργία αποστασιοποίησης μαζί και με το αποτέλεσμα της πράξης, την αποστασιοποίηση.

«Η απ. επιτυγχάνεται με τον ηθοποιό να παίζει σαν να μην υπάρχει καν ο τέταρτος τοίχος» λέει η γουίκη. Επομένως, στην τηλεόραση όπου υπάρχει ο τοίχος (με τη μορφή της οθόνης), όταν ο ηθοποιός παίζει σαν να μην υπάρχουν κάμερες και οθόνες (και αμέτοχο κοινό), (_breaks the fourth wall_), άρα αποστασιοποιεί...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 24, 2010)

nickel said:


> Αναφέρεσαι στον _τέταρτο τοίχο_, όχι στο γκρέμισμά του, έτσι; Ε, στην αποστασιοποίηση βάζεις απόσταση ανάμεσα. Στον _fourth wall_ βάζεις ολόκληρο τοίχο... :)


Γλωσσικά σωστό, αλλά θεατρικά η αποστασιοποίηση δεν είναι μόνο distancing, είναι κυρίως alienating (μην συζητήσουμε τώρα αν είναι σωστή η απόδοση του Verfremdungseffekt στα ελληνικά, είναι πεθαμένη ιστορία...)


----------



## nickel (Aug 24, 2010)

Νομίζω ότι στον Μπρεχτ έχουμε αποστασιοποίηση από το ρόλο, όχι από το κοινό. Ενώ ο τέταρτος τοίχος χωρίζει τους ηθοποιούς από το κοινό. Γι' αυτό είναι καλύτερο να κρατήσουμε τη διπλή ορολογία.


----------



## daeman (Sep 22, 2010)

Ορίστε και μια λίστα με δημιουργήματα που σπάνε τον τέταρτο τοίχο:
http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/NoFourthWall

Ο Μελ Μπρουκς το έκανε σε πολλές ταινίες του, ιδίως στο _Μπότες, Σπιρούνια και Καυτές Σέλες_ (Blazing Saddles), στο 4':20" και βέβαια στο τέλος:








 
αλλά στο Λίγο Πολύ Τρελούτσικος (High Anxiety) τον γκρέμισε και κυριολεκτικά, στο 8':40":


----------



## stathis (Sep 22, 2010)

Το _σπάσιμο_ (αντί γκρεμίσματος) του τέταρτου τοίχου ίσως είναι προϊόν έλξης από έναν ελαφρώς συναφή όρο του σινεμά, το σπάσιμο του άξονα. (λέω τώρα εγώ...)



daeman said:


> Ορίστε και μια λίστα με δημιουργήματα που σπάνε τον τέταρτο τοίχο:
> http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/NoFourthWall


Και για να πάμε λίγο πιο παλιά (και πιο ευρωπαϊκά), ας θυμηθούμε το αινιγματικό βλέμμα που ρίχνει στον φακό/θεατή η Χάριετ Άντερσον στο _Καλοκαίρι με τη Μόνικα_, μια κατά τ' άλλα ακαδημαϊκή ταινία του Μπέργκμαν από το 1953. Το ίδιο συμβαίνει και στον _Τρελό Πιερό_ (αν δεν κάνω λάθος), και λογικά και σε άλλες ταινίες του Γκοντάρ.

Τέλος, μια ερώτηση:
Όταν δηλώνεται ρητά στον θεατή ότι η ταινία που βλέπει δεν είναι παρά μια κατασκευή, όπως για παράδειγμα στο φινάλε του _E la nave va_* του Φελίνι, μπορούμε και τότε να μιλήσουμε για σπάσιμο/γκρέμισμα του τέταρτου τοίχου, ή υπάρχει κάποιος άλλος όρος;

* In a reverse tracking shot, Fellini reveals the stupendous behind-the-scenes of his floating opera of a movie - giant hydraulic jacks (constructed by Oscar-winning set designer, Dante Ferretti) that created the ship’s rolling sea movements, along with acres of plastic ocean, an army of technicians burning naphthalene for the smoke of disaster effect, and, finally, an enigmatic figure that may be Orlando or Fellini intentionally hiding behind his own camera filming the main camera filming himself. (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/And_the_Ship_Sails_On)


----------



## daeman (Sep 22, 2010)

Δεν ξέρεις τι μου θύμισες! Ένα σημαδιακό καλοκαίρι με τη Μόνικα, στα είκοσί μου χρόνια, τότε που έσπευσα να δω αυτή την ταινία. Ευχαριστώ από καρδιάς, Στάθη. :) 
Μα να μην έχουμε μια φατσούλα wistful...


----------



## stathis (Sep 22, 2010)

daeman said:


> Δεν ξέρεις τι μου θύμισες! Ένα σημαδιακό καλοκαίρι με τη Μόνικα, στα είκοσί μου χρόνια


Θα μου τα πεις όλα από κοντά, άτακτο αγόρι.


----------



## daeman (Jan 13, 2016)

...
A Top 10 of 4th Wall Breaks in Film


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 13, 2016)

Μια που αναβίωσε το νήμα, ας προσθέσουμε κι αυτό:
Breaking the Fourth Wall - tvtropes


----------



## daeman (Jan 13, 2016)

...
Να σας συστήσω ένα φόρουμ. Punx Lexilogiana :



daeman said:


> Ορίστε και μια λίστα με δημιουργήματα που σπάνε τον τέταρτο τοίχο:
> http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/NoFourthWall
> ...



Αλλά καλύτερο το νεότερο εκεί, απ' όσο λίγο θυμάμαι το παλιό.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 13, 2016)

Εντάξει, δεν είναι τοίχος ούτε τον γκρεμίζουν, αλλά και πάλι έχει ένα κάτι...


----------



## daeman (May 8, 2018)

...
Breaking the 4th wall Supercut






The list of 54 films featured, in order: 
The Player (1992), Blazing Saddles (1974), The Great Train Robbery (1902), Persona (1966), Alfie (1966), Ferris Bueller’s Day Off (1986), Richard III (1995), Richard III (1955), Sunset Blvd. (1950), Fight Club (1999), Kiss Kiss Bang Bang (2005), Le Mepris (1963), High Fidelity (2000), Spaceballs (1987), Hot Tub Time Machine (2010), The Hudsucker Proxy (1994), Jay and Silent Bob Strike Back (2001), Horse Feathers (1932), Annie Hall (1977), A Matter of Life and Death (1946), Amelie (2001), On Her Majesty’s Secret Service (1969), Death Proof (2007), Austin Powers: The Spy Who Shagged Me (1999), The Meaning of Life (1983), Road to Bali (1952), The Rocky Horror Picture Show (1975), Animal House (1978), The Omen (1976), The Devil’s Advocate (1997), Psycho (1960), Orlando (1992), Young Frankenstein (1974), Do the Right Thing (1989), Gangster No.1 (2000), A Bout de Souffle (1960), A Clockwork Orange (1971), Top Secret! (1984), Family Plot (1976), Superman – The Movie (1978), Bronson (2008), Airplane! (1980), Funny Games (1997), Funny Games (2007), The Great Dictator (1940), Lord of War (2005), JFK (1991), Goodfellas (1990), Y Tu Mama Tambien (2001), The Nutty Professor (1996), Tom Jones (1963), Monty Python & The Holy Grail (1975), The Holy Mountain (1973), Who Framed Roger Rabbit (1988).


----------



## nickel (May 8, 2018)

So, what, is the test to put the titles in the right order now?


----------



## daeman (May 8, 2018)

...
Είναι με τη σειρά, κατά σειρά πρώτης εμφάνισης κάθε ταινίας στο βίντεο. Απλώς, δεν έχει μόνο ένα πλάνο ή απόσπασμα από κάθε ταινία αλλά περισσότερα, διάσπαρτα, κι αυτό μας μπερδεύει. Ο δημιουργός του δεν αράδιασε τυχαία τα πλάνα, αλλά τα συνέθεσε... δημιουργικά.


----------

